

Lick your phone: processing.js JavaScript communication. - chrisallick
http://lickthisapp.com

======
markdleblanc
Definitely not a game you'd ask your friends to try out with your phone!

------
skimmas
content is out of sight on my android

~~~
chrisallick
Bummer. Don't own and the simulator sucks. Any suggestions for debugging those
views?

